# would anyone buy this bench?



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VITESSE-OLYMPIC-WEIGHT-BENCH-WEIGHTS-LIFTING-PRESS_W0QQitemZ250579464806QQcategoryZ15281QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BIEW%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D10%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7795283201558223566

just looking at buying it wondering if anyone has had any experience with it or just their oppinions

:thumbup1:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

has a gay leg extention thing, make the bench a pai the ****


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

For that price would probably collapse if you can actually lift a lot.


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

-Jack- said:


> has a gay leg extention thing, make the bench a pai the ****


do you know of any decent weight bench for below 100 im mosly gonna use dumbells so the ability incline would be handy but im willing to sacrifice these for the price and just resort to using a bar . as long as the bench is strong


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

WRT said:


> For that price would probably collapse if you can actually lift a lot.


well its a good job i cant then :thumb:

bench 55kg

but i want something that will see me through abit


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Where do you live mate. I might have one for sale.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

master said:


> well its a good job i cant then :thumb:
> 
> bench 55kg
> 
> but i want something that will see me through abit


In that case, might be worth looking into a cheap argos bench.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9237245/c_1/1|category_root|Sports+and+leisure|14419152/c_2/3|15701400|Home+gym+equipment|14419293/c_3/4|cat_14419293|Weight+lifting+and+exercise+benches|14419306.htm

Mine lasted me until I hit 120kg, then collapsed:lol:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

seems cheap price, has a gay leg thing (which to me looks like it has a small bar fit only for non olympic weights), doesnt say anywhere i can see how much weight it is rated for?

That said it does seem rather cheap, and have a nice shape to fit a squatting cage, should u choose to go that way.


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

WRT said:


> In that case, might be worth looking into a cheap argos bench.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9237245/c_1/1|category_root|Sports+and+leisure|14419152/c_2/3|15701400|Home+gym+equipment|14419293/c_3/4|cat_14419293|Weight+lifting+and+exercise+benches|14419306.htm
> 
> Mine lasted me until I hit 120kg, then collapsed:lol:


  ive heard horror stories of such things

supposedy there not long enough wide enough tall enough short enough strong enough or well made enough .... going by their reviews


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

WRT said:


> Mine lasted me until I hit 120kg, then collapsed:lol:


crap ive got almost that exact one lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I say go for it man!


----------

